

TicketLabs (YC S14) Helps Small Music Venues Get More Fans Through the Door - patman_h
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/12/yc-backed-ticket-labs-helps-small-music-venues-get-more-fans-through-the-door/

======
dublinben
Isn't selling tickets inside a native app going to require giving Apple/Google
their 30% cut? I don't see how they can possibly remain profitable selling
concert tickets with such an enormous slice taken out.

~~~
te_chris
Nah, shouldn't do as they're a physical good and apple don't require a cut of
such things, only digital goods. That's how stripe etc still exist on the
store.

~~~
patman_h
Founder here: Chris' comment is correct. Since we're selling something
physical (an (e)-ticket to a real life show) and we don't use IAP, we don't
have to give Apple a cut. We're happily using Stripe to process payments.

Here's one of our iOS apps in the wild for reference:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/technocolour-
dreams/id885360...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/technocolour-
dreams/id885360419)

~~~
liulu
Why is this comment getting downvoted?

------
error54
I'm glad for any company that wants to overthrow Ticketmaster and their
"convenience charge" that they tack on to every ticket.

~~~
dusing
Common misconception, actually most "convenience charge" amounts are
determined by the venue or act selling the tickets.

-9 years in sporting event ticketing.

~~~
nanidin
Oh, I'm quite aware of where the money goes and the motivations for making
TicketMaster be the fall man for it.

What I don't like is that if I saw an ad for a washing machine for sale at
Sears for $300 then went to Sears and they would only sell it to me for $450,
that would land Sears in some serious legal trouble. Somehow, it's just fine
to blatantly advertise goods at a price for which they are not obtainable on
the internet.

~~~
wdr1
I'm not defending Ticketmaster, but I just return a rental car to Hertz.

The one-day charge was $36. Yet my total bill, after all the other charges,
was $54 -- a full 50% markup.

[http://imgur.com/FWiEGIQ](http://imgur.com/FWiEGIQ)

------
joeframbach
Could you explain, briefly, how you set yourself apart from: eventbrite,
ticketleap, showclix, ticketfly, brown paper tickets, and vendini?

------
artfuldodger
Love the idea but not entirely sold on the name. Have you guys considered
"TicketMoose"?

